# TALL tank - oxygen aeration ?



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

I read in another post:
"yea the problem with taller tanks is the greatly reduced surface area needed for proper oxygen exchange - some aquatic species like angels and seahorses seem to work well with taller tanks but these are exceptions. If for some reason you were gifted a taller tank or somehow came into possession of one, then I would highly suggest a luft pump and at least 2 air stones or very long air strip for bubbles to increase the oxygen levels. " 

I was given two tall tanks, one is in use, its a 15gal High. (20H other) I went out and bought an aeration strip that runs almost the length of it. It produces so many bubbles that they cover the surface.

I thought of turning it and putting it in a corner standing up, so it wouldn't produce so many bubbles.

So do I want a lot of bubbles or not? Confused. 

also, what is a "luft pump"?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the "Luft" pump is a model of air pump made by tetra.it is supposed to put out more pressure for deeper tanks.but your tanks aren't really that deep so a regular pump will do fine..most likely the convo you saw was about tanks over 24 inches deep.
lots of bubbles are a good thing..the water really doesn't get much oxygen from the bubbles as they travel up through the water column.but when the bubbles break at the surface they release the co2 and absorb oxygen.and bubble curtains can look pretty cool too.depends on what you like.but;all in all,your 15 tall and 20 high don't need any special kind of high powered air supply system..


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
Ok, thanks. Yes, the bubble curtain looks Way Too Cool! But it looks more "sudsy" on the surface. That pump is doing the 15H and a 10gal. 
Thank you


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 20 gallon extra high tank in my living room. This tank is 24 inches. I don't run air on this tank and the fish are fine.

My opinion on the subject is that if you have enough filtration (I use power filters only), the water surface will be agitated enough to release CO2 and other gases and the inflow will provide sufficient oxygenation.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Suzy Z & J said:


> I thought of turning it and putting it in a corner standing up, so it wouldn't produce so many bubbles.


Design is no problem for Ron but even the simplest implementation is.
Even I was able to install a valve in the airline.
These valves are very rudimentary and very inexpensive but they work in controlling the rate of flow of air to the air strip.




Suzy Z & J said:


> So do I want a lot of bubbles or not?


Sufficient bubbles to generate a mild turbulence of the water's surface is the magnitude necessary for oxygen saturation of the tank water. 

SZJ: IMHO I would not worry about lack of oxygen saturation in the tanks which you cited.

TR


----------



## Suzy Z & J (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
ok, i feel really foolish. Just put in a valve and yep, thats it! 
no worries.
thank you!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SZJ:

Just food for thought here and I do not know how this would work in your size tank.

I have a wet/dry filtration system (which implies no worries with respect to oxygen saturation) but I enjoy the aesthetics of mild bubble streams with large bubbles.

The tank has air bars on the sides and an air disk in the rear. Two tees and three valves control the rate of air flow to these diffusion devices.

TR


----------

